# Shhnuggles



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hey kid did i TELL you you could lay here??








shessh! i guess you can stay!








UGH!!








*(finn)* "Hooowaaayyy!!!"








be sure and gets my bestest side mommy








finn likes to sleep with his nose buried under anything..








Aaahhh i dust knew she couldn't wesists me!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awww how cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL. Yay for Leila sharing the bed!  They are sooo cute together!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So sweet together, love the captions! Another pic of Little Finn to show my hubby tonight. He lovesssss Finn!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

How unbelievably cute they both are!  x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I WANT FINN!!!!!!!!!!!!!the expressions on his face are wonderful


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Adorableness!! :love10:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love them both...very cute together.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are so cute, that Finn is just so adorable, I just can't get enough of him.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I love Finn and Leila. They are such a pair.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Such awesome cuteness!!  Love the captions


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

They are so adorable together!
I really want to cuddle little Finn


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

TWO OF MY FAVORITES!!!!!:love1:


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

I love their pictures !! Post more lol !!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I love Finn's squinty eyes! They are so adorable.


----------

